# MDF vs. Plywood



## Vethraxx (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello all. I am new to routers. I have not touched one since high school.. er 25 years ago  However I am jumping right in. I put hinges on a door the other day. 

Here is my question. How accurate is the thickness of 3/4 MDF? I know from reading that it is suggested for 3/4 ply that you use the 23/32 or 1/2 bit. Does the same apply to MDF as well? I need to create dados in 3/4 MDF that are 3/8 deep.

Thank You.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I think I read that MDF is +-.004 inch (4 thousandths of an inch) per 4 feet length, or something like that.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Vethraxx said:


> Hello all. I am new to routers. I have not touched one since high school.. er 25 years ago  However I am jumping right in. I put hinges on a door the other day.
> 
> Here is my question. How accurate is the thickness of 3/4 MDF? I know from reading that it is suggested for 3/4 ply that you use the 23/32 or 1/2 bit. Does the same apply to MDF as well? I need to create dados in 3/4 MDF that are 3/8 deep.
> 
> Thank You.


MDF is spot-on. I've measured pieces that were .750 +/- .001". Metric 19mm MDF should start at .748".


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Been my experience as well with MDF... on the money..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The new MDF is going the same way as plywood,,, 
Just like many things, higher price for the smaller size..

=====


----------



## Vethraxx (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for your replies


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Chris. Thanks for being here.


----------

